
SEO Community Is Mad at Google - Farbodkhz
https://www.searchenginejournal.com/free-google-site-audits/353972/
======
verdverm
Wouldn't an audit be necessary to inform clients with realistic options,
expectations, and costs?

I would expect to have these provided before signing a contract

~~~
Farbodkhz
I agree, but I think it made people mad cause it suggested that an outside
source does this for free. No for the proposal before signing a contract.

~~~
verdverm
What's the difference between outside free and the prep for a proposal?

I mean, I'm not going to sign if you don't provide a status and plan with
costs, so you're doing something like this for free, right?

Are they just overreacting to the language? Loving to make Google the scape
goat because they are constantly at arms with G?

~~~
Farbodkhz
Maybe it is an overreaction as you said. It seems they feel Google made their
work looks unimportant

